# Steve Boylan wins Vegas Senior Championship!



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Congrats to Steve and the rest of the "old" guys. Don't slow down in the next 5 years cause I'll be ready by then!! :wink::wink: Ken


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Is that 899 a new record for the Senior Championship Division, or does it tie the existing record? I don't think a perfect 900 has been shot in the Senior Championship division at Vegas, has it?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Not sure about the record.But it has to at least be a tie.He on fire this year!


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

were still proud of you don,


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Way to go Steve. You did well buddy! 

Alpha Elite your shooting. You shooting the fuel cams? Noce bows by the way!
DB


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

field14 said:


> Is that 899 a new record for the Senior Championship Division, or does it tie the existing record? I don't think a perfect 900 has been shot in the Senior Championship division at Vegas, has it?
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


 Tom I only tied the record set by Dennis Neeley back in 2007 I think. No senior has cleaned all three days...........................yet.


----------

